

Ask PG: Are you going to republish On Lisp? - onlispquestion

Even though the PDF is available online (with some missing images though), it would be nice to own a paper version of it.
======
octopus
You can buy a paper version of "On Lisp" on abebooks.com if you want at half
the price of the Amazon version.

